# My Track



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Just got around to putting up pics of it.


Ronnie-The Toolman


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Ronnie,

Great looking track! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## badmojo13 (Sep 27, 2002)

damn man thats bad ass, almost looks like it needs glass over it as it belongs in a museum


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

WOW!!...a 6 laner....VERY nice toolman!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

6 lanes  oh man that's got to be a blast when 6 are running at once, looks gooooooood! :thumbsup:


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

Looks like he did a good job.


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

If you look at Kevins web site, he has made a lot of nice tracks. I just happen it run across it last year by accident. I called him an told him what I wanted, an it was done in about 2 weeks.

Ronnie-The Toolman


----------



## FastMann (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll know where to go when I go all-out HO. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Toolman (Dec 4, 2005)

Tycoarm said:


> 6 lanes  oh man that's got to be a blast when 6 are running at once, looks gooooooood! :thumbsup:


We pretty much run SRT's with wizzards pro cut silicone/sponge rear tires and independent front ends. They'll stick to the track real good on the tight corners. 

The track has the Trak-mate timing equipment with the reed switches buried in the track surface. The best SRT time so far is 1.97 seconds

Ronnie


----------

